# Obama ratings Dropping!!!



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I could not believe i saw this in the media!!



> U.S. poll: more voters see Obama as worst president in modern times
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Two years into President Barack Obama's second term, more voters say they are dissatisfied with his administration's handling of everything from the economy to foreign policy, giving him the worst marks of any modern U.S. president, a poll on Wednesday said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The poll must have required that participants pick one democrat and one republican, or Jimmy Carter would have taken second worst. Bush was so much better than Carter that there could be no question. Every once in a while he still makes a fool of himself kissing up to some country that hates us. I guess he thinks they can't resist his charm.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

This survey has one major flaw (and a few minor ones) that makes it completely bias in my opinion. Short view vs. long view. Meaning because we can look at the long term effects of decisions from Truman, Eisenhower, JFK, LBJ, Nixon, Ford, Carter, Regan, Bush 41 and to some extent Clinton.....you get a much more complete picture of how they were as presidents. Both Obama and Bush 43 have made decisions in which the decisions have yet to be played out (for better or worse).

Examples: Specific....Ford pardoned Nixon....hugely unpopular at the time. Decades later.....generally viewed as the right thing to do to move the country forward. Broad....Truman and Nixon tend to get more favorable opinions the farther they get away from their presidencies. JFK still gets overshadowed by his assassination (he was only president for 2.5 years).

Also, people tend to remember more favorable things as time passes. Happens in personal lives and also on a wider scale.

Finally, the average American is not a history buff. Meaning they can not tell you specifics as to what a president did (or didn't do) in the past. The further you go back the more general it gets due to memory loss (and the fact that some people in the survey don't have a first hand knowledge of the event b.c they weren't alive!). In contrast, people know a lot more about Bush 43 and Obama simply due to the fact that they have first hand knowledge of the events, it is current and it is being covered in the media on a daily basis.

Totally bias survey!

On an opinion note.....I do agree with you that Bush 43, Obama and Carter will all end up being towards the bottom of the list. On a wider scale, I think history will show that Bush 43 will be one of the five worst presidents of all time (and there is some stiff competition in that group)......and I voted for him TWICE! Jury still out on Obama.....literally!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Goose.... I agree 100% that this is all short term. Just like you stated many things show up years after the president is gone the good or bad that they did.

But I am saying that the media is finally showing that Obama isn't the "golden child". That even with short term memory people are thinking Bush 43 did a better job. Which 4-6 years ago people wanted malicious things to happen to Bush 43.

Also people are seeing that some of the stuff that was rammed down our throats with congress and this presidency that they are not good for the people.

But I agree we need time to see the full implications....but some of the stuff that has been passed with this presidency isn't looking too good right now. So it scares me for the future.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am close to agreeing, but have some differences. Of instance I'm not out on Obama. Before he was elected the first time I told people what to expect. It's all happening. As for it will take some time to see the real affects I agree the future will make Obama look much worse than he does now. If we have a future as the United States that we knew in 1990. Already it's becoming unrecognizable. When Obama said he would fundamentally change America he already has, but I fear he has further plans in mind.

I voted for Bush twice myself and am not happy. Both Bush's had this "new world order" that I don't like at all. Looking back through the years though there is no way he will be in the top five worst presidents. We have had some bad ones, nearly as bad as Carter, but nothing close to Obama.


----------

